# My 2011 Touareg



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

So this has been my Reg for the past 2 weeks and will be for another 1-2. I have it because a program we have going on at work, so I figured I'd post some pictures of it.

Absolutely love the thing, it's amazing. V6 TDI - with every option you can get 

All i can say right now is that the thing is a torque monster, limited to 225 km/h, and I believe it has some ignition issues. Just a few bugs that VW needs to work out.

I have put about 2500 km on it already, and know the car very well by now. Feel free to ask me any questions related to how it drives or how it is to drive day to day. I'll be more than happy to fill you guys in on owner details that reviews won't give you. Ask away! :thumbup:

On to the pics:
































































Bags all the way up









All the way down


















:beer: :beer:


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Not sure why there would be bugs to work out on that motor since it is a carry over from the previous gen Tregs. Your pic of the center console I find very interesting. They did away with the knobs that push in to the current ones that are up all that time. I see breakage happening with those. So is the tranny in that a 6 spd or 8? It would appear you have the V6 TDI with the offroad package which was originally described as being the only way you could get the offroad package. Is that considered to be the 4Xmotion as apposed to 4motion the rest are supposed to get? You could actually clear up some details about how the offroad package comes since you have one in your hands. Not that it will do much for those of us here in NA since we apparently for now are not getting any of the offroad stuff.


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

You get a reg from work? I wanna do what you do!


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

Yeti35 said:


> Not sure why there would be bugs to work out on that motor since it is a carry over from the previous gen Tregs. Your pic of the center console I find very interesting. They did away with the knobs that push in to the current ones that are up all that time. I see breakage happening with those. So is the tranny in that a 6 spd or 8? It would appear you have the V6 TDI with the offroad package which was originally described as being the only way you could get the offroad package. Is that considered to be the 4Xmotion as apposed to 4motion the rest are supposed to get? You could actually clear up some details about how the offroad package comes since you have one in your hands. Not that it will do much for those of us here in NA since we apparently for now are not getting any of the offroad stuff.


Yea the motor is fine, it's just the ignition, it's very temperamental. Especially with the start-stop blue motion system. The tranny is the 8 speed. I believe it is to be considered the 4xmotion, as it does have the offroad option, where the others don't. The system setup is geared for it as well. In the picture where I have the bags all the way up - that is considered 'special off-road'. That is the highest setting. The other options are 'off-road', 'normal' and 'load'. It also has an 'auto hold' for the e-brake switch which i believe the Tiguan also has. It apparently is perfect for hill climbing, although I've never tested it out. Another couple features are the 'lock' setting for off-road, keeping the airbags always at one level. And the adjustment of the stiffness in the stocks, you can see it in the center console picture. It's a little dial, that has 3 settings, sport, normal, and comfort. Huge change in characteristics with that little dial, i love it. :beer:


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't get why everyone continues to think the 6 speed transmission exists, i've said it once i'll say it again, the 6 speed is history there are only 8 speed transmissions on the new Touareg, 4Xmotion or 4motion.
I do have a question for the OP. What sort of Fuel economy are you getting, as in L/100km? And how much of a range per tank? When i was in Germany last week I only saw 1 2011 touareg, and it was at a dealer so they're probably pretty scarce yet. The stop start system wont be available in North America anyway, so any concerns about that probably wont apply to ours. Can't wait to get mine in the fall.


----------



## PLO74 (Aug 9, 2006)

What is the "start / stop" system?


----------



## rflor (Apr 11, 2000)

What are your impressions of the 8-speed transmission as compared to the older 6-speeds in our previous generation T-regs? Does the truck shift intelligently, or does it feel like its searching for a gear? Are they evenly spaced out or are the final two gears more targeted for cruising at higher speeds?


----------



## Crime-Time (Feb 22, 2009)

unglaublich  noch jemand aus WOB!
die Bilder wurden beim IVM Gebäude gemacht, oder?
Und die Bilder beim Feld zwischen Ehmen und Wettmershagen? 

Schöne Grüße aus Ehmen und viel Spaß mit dem Gerät


----------



## 008_ (Nov 5, 2004)

Are the buttons for the Nav soft touch? My main complaint with my last treg was that they coverings wore off the buttons very quickly and to make matters worse you can't just replace buttons, you have to replace the entire nav unit!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

They did away with soft touch I believe in 08. I know for sure 09-10 did not have it at all.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

i want air suspension!!!!!! why didn't they offer this in canada...


----------



## NYC_S (Mar 10, 2005)

Apologies for the noob questions since I am new to the TDI scene, what is required to maintain the new touareg TDI motors? Are they more or less maintenance than a standard gasoline engine.

I am really interested in getting the new V6 TDI but are unsure of what is required for the upkeep for the motor, such as oil change, timing belt, spark plugs, etc.

TIA.


----------



## PLO74 (Aug 9, 2006)

I've heard the TDI engines really eat up some spark plugs!


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

PLO74 said:


> I've heard the TDI engines really eat up some spark plugs!


 yep, thing i hate about my TDI is changing the headlight fluid


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

NYC_S said:


> Apologies for the noob questions since I am new to the TDI scene, what is required to maintain the new touareg TDI motors? Are they more or less maintenance than a standard gasoline engine.
> 
> I am really interested in getting the new V6 TDI but are unsure of what is required for the upkeep for the motor, such as oil change, timing belt, spark plugs, etc.
> 
> TIA.


 As far as maintenance it shouldnt' be any more than a gas engine. The one thing that needs to be kept up is the Urea fluid which is relatively cheap to fill. Saw it at a gas station for 2 dollars a gallon the other day. Other than that the 10,000 mile oil change intervals wont be a huge deal breaker.


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

If I would not have to pay taxes, this would be the car I would buy. :laugh:


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

rflor said:


> What are your impressions of the 8-speed transmission as compared to the older 6-speeds in our previous generation T-regs? Does the truck shift intelligently, or does it feel like its searching for a gear? Are they evenly spaced out or are the final two gears more targeted for cruising at higher speeds?


 I've really loved the 8-speed thus far. It shifts like butter, and is relatively quick in shifting. It shifts very intelligently, I mean it's no Golf R with precision shifting, but it's damn good compared to the previous model. The final 2 gears are really meant for the Autobahn, and for great fuel economy on casual driving. It puts the motor at about 1300rpm when cruising at 60 km/h and on the Autobahn doing 225 km/h it will sit at 3200rpm in 8th gear. I prefer to cruise at 200 km/h - at that rate it gets about 12L / 100 km. Pretty good for a SUV if you ask me. :thumbup: 



PLO74 said:


> What is the "start / stop" system?


 The start/stop system is pretty simple. When I pull up to a red light, the car will shut off while I have my foot depressed against the brake. As soon as I let off the brake, or slightly tap the gas pedal(say with my right foot if I have my left on the brake) it will start the motor right back up. It's OK in my opinion, but it does take some getting used to. I like it, but I don't like the split second hesitation it has when starting back up, a bit sketchy. The only thing that drives me crazy about it is say I pull up to talk to some one on the side walk. I'll have it in drive, and be at a complete stop. The system will shut off like usual, but if I stay there for say longer than 3 or 4 minutes, it won't start again by lifting my foot. It will require to be manually started again. That gets annoying at times, and then the ignition is a bit buggy and won't start it right away. They need to figure this system out some more before it is truly perfected. Sorry for the long response, I just felt I should explain it a bit more  :beer: 



Crime-Time said:


> unglaublich  noch jemand aus WOB!
> die Bilder wurden beim IVM Gebäude gemacht, oder?
> Und die Bilder beim Feld zwischen Ehmen und Wettmershagen?
> 
> Schöne Grüße aus Ehmen und viel Spaß mit dem Gerät


 haha yup arbeite ich hier bin erst im Dezember! Bitte entschuldigen Sie mein Deutsch ist es allerdings sehr schlecht. Ich bin zwar Lernen  

Die Bilder wurden in der Tat an der IVM Gebäude getroffen, in Fallersleben. Die Fotos mit den Windkraftanlagen im Hintergrund wurden in der Nähe von Schloss Marienburg in Pattensen getroffen. 

Gut, von jemandem in Wolfsburg sowie zu hören! Haben Sie jemals zu gehen, um das Auto Sitzungen in der Nähe des Volkswagen-Arena? 

Cheers :beer:  

Jonny 



VolksTrooper said:


> I don't get why everyone continues to think the 6 speed transmission exists, i've said it once i'll say it again, the 6 speed is history there are only 8 speed transmissions on the new Touareg, 4Xmotion or 4motion.
> I do have a question for the OP. What sort of Fuel economy are you getting, as in L/100km? And how much of a range per tank? When i was in Germany last week I only saw 1 2011 touareg, and it was at a dealer so they're probably pretty scarce yet. The stop start system wont be available in North America anyway, so any concerns about that probably wont apply to ours. Can't wait to get mine in the fall.


 Per tank I get about 960 km on average. And the last tank I filled up I got about 12.9 L / 100km. Pretty nice but you have to stay out of boost of course to get numbers like that. That turbo sucks up a lot of juice when putting the pedal to the floor. I can literally watch the gas gauge go down slowly when flying on the autobahn lol 



yvrnycracer said:


> i want air suspension!!!!!! why didn't they offer this in canada...


 It is pretty sweet  



008_ said:


> Are the buttons for the Nav soft touch? My main complaint with my last treg was that they coverings wore off the buttons very quickly and to make matters worse you can't just replace buttons, you have to replace the entire nav unit!





Yeti35 said:


> They did away with soft touch I believe in 08. I know for sure 09-10 did not have it at all.


 Don't know about the soft touch buttons on the last model, but the buttons on the current nav setup are hard touch. Hope this answers your Q?  

Shot of the nav setup 
http://gearpatrol.com/blog/wp-conte...-vw-touareg-hybrid-interior-gear-patrol-1.jpg


----------



## PLO74 (Aug 9, 2006)

The TDI has the start/stop? 
I thought it was hybrid only?


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

PLO74 said:


> The TDI has the start/stop?
> I thought it was hybrid only?


 Yup, the Blue Motion TDI has start stop :thumbup:


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

J-tec said:


> Yup, the Blue Motion TDI has start stop :thumbup:


 So they are doing the AdBlue in Europe now as well. I thought it was going to be a NA thing rather then ROW.


----------



## crzytrg (Apr 27, 2006)

any idea when will be available in the US. I want to replace my 05 V8 and the newest 'egg is one of my options...the other ones in the X5


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeti35 said:


> So they are doing the AdBlue in Europe now as well. I thought it was going to be a NA thing rather then ROW.


 Adblue is also in europe, in fact when i was in Germany a few weeks ago, when you go to a gas station you can see prices for gas, diesel, and Urea on some of the signs.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

VolksTrooper said:


> Adblue is also in europe, in fact when i was in Germany a few weeks ago, when you go to a gas station you can see prices for gas, diesel, and Urea on some of the signs.


 I guess I should have rephrased that to say the V6 TDI Treg is now with Adblue in Europe since I don't think it was previous to the 2011 model. I was not trying to say it was not over there at all.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Per tank I get about 960 km on average. And the last tank I filled up I got about 12.9 L / 100km. Pretty nice but you have to stay out of boost of course to get numbers like that. That turbo sucks up a lot of juice when putting the pedal to the floor. I can literally watch the gas gauge go down slowly when flying on the autobahn lol 



It is pretty sweet  

I'm guessing you have the 100 liter tank then. Here in N/A I believe we're only going to be getting the 65 litre tank. I guess i was more wanting to know the average consumption going say 100-110. But that would be too hard on the autobahn. *gg*


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeti35 said:


> I guess I should have rephrased that to say the V6 TDI Treg is now with Adblue in Europe since I don't think it was previous to the 2011 model. I was not trying to say it was not over there at all.


 No the touareg was previously over there as well with adblue, SCR, as the bluemotion model. The passat is available this way as well as some of the vans. It's not that new of a thing, it's been around for a few years.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

Yeti35 said:


> I guess I should have rephrased that to say the V6 TDI Treg is now with Adblue in Europe since I don't think it was previous to the 2011 model. I was not trying to say it was not over there at all.


 The German 7P V6 TDI will not contain Adblue technology (for now). It is classified as an EURO 5 emission vehicle. According to my dealer, the 2011 German 7P V6 TDI BlueMotion contains the following BlueMotion technologies: 


Start/Stop system 

Regenerative brake 

low rolling-resistance tires 

'Smart' power management - battery is preferrably charged during part-load phases of the engine to reduce full-load power drain 

'Intelligent' thermal management - cooling circuit is managed in a way to reach operating temperature as quickly as possible 

 

Jan


----------



## Crime-Time (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome to meet somebody from Wolfsburg.
Maybe I should write in English, when it´s more easier for you 
Or I write in german to teach you! 

I live in Ehmen, it´s near Fallersleben and I work at VW (research+development; prototype shop)


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

+2


Though...

You should had cleared up to folks in big country that actually Adblue was invented in Europe to cut down the diesel particulate emissions.

USA is dragging its feets and now finally 2010 it came mandatory to 18-wheelers while in EU it have been mandatory on 18-wheelers since 2008 (or was it 2006? I can't remember anymore)

Engine manufacturers here in States were a bit behind and Caterpillar who made 18-wheeler engines does not sell on-highway engines anymore as their engines doesn't meet the emission requirements (did they join Navistar bandwagon?)

Adblue, also known as urea system, actually mixture of ammonia and water is needed depending the duty cycle and load of the engine, meaning engine in Europe may not needed as speeds and driving style is not as agressive as here in States that means VW Touareg T2 and Audi Q7 here in States have Adblue system and requires Adblue tank fill up during the scheduled service. While Touareg T2 haves Adblue here in States, Golf and Jetta TDI doesn't have it....

Both, 18-wheelers and passenger cars, actually any engine that uses DPF (diesel particulate filter) have to be serviced, DPF replaced or removed and serviced (cleaned) after X km (or miles or hours depending how duty cycle is measured) and then vehicle is good to go another X km, this usually means about 100.000 km on passenger cars.

Oh well what do I know about the whole thing... (as design engineer after designing and 
implementing "Adblue" system to American material handling machines)

For giggles I went to snoop around the German VW Caravelle www site and no matter as an Finn, my Deutsch is not as good as it used to be, I didn't find any info about VW vans using Adblue either BUT I found one fancy 2L twin turbo TDI kicking 400 Nm from such small engine.

Then I went to British VW site and even their V10 TDI didn't have any word about Adblue??

Well while back home I used to own several Passat TDI's so I knew Germans have wisdom to make darn good diesels but this new little twinturbo pepper is fascinating


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

*Total width*

J-tec or Crime-time,


Could one of you whom ever have 2011 Touareg on hand, go and measure the total width from outmost tip of side mirror housing to other side mirror housing tip?

To consider new T-reg TDI I would need to know the total width to see does it fit through my garage doors....


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

the first time I experienced the "start/stop" system it was on a rental 1 series BMW in germany (what a POS especially after I saw a scirocco in the garage)...

Either way... it did scare me a bit having the car shut off all of a sudden but after I put the clutch in i understood what it was! 

I wonder how this would work with the autobox? At least when you put a car in neutral it turns off after a few seconds and then turns back on when you push the clutch in (and the yellow warning for the green is a good thing as well over there) but with the autobox I am not so sure? Also we dont have the "yellow warning" before the green over here so most drivers are oblivious until the light is actually green... and if they have to wait for the car to fire up... geez...


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

kleinbus said:


> J-tec or Crime-time,
> 
> Could one of you whom ever have 2011 Touareg on hand, go and measure the total width from outmost tip of side mirror housing to other side mirror housing tip?
> 
> To consider new T-reg TDI I would need to know the total width to see does it fit through my garage doors....


According to the current German Touareg Technik und Preise catalogue 2.208 mm. Full measures on page 17.

Jan


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

JML, thanks and if that 2200mm is true then I can start seriously planning to get rid of my 09 Audi Q5 and drool after 2011 TDI.


----------



## GMonkey (Nov 16, 2004)

I can't wait till 2015 when I can get mine off lease...


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

What don't you like about the Q5?


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

I like the Q5 and how it is one pocket rocket.

I truly hate the panorama, I had panorama on ex VW Tiguan and wanted Q5 with solid roof but they barely imported solid roofs and it had been by order only, too bad as I needed car right away.

I grew up in Europe and all my cars back there were TDI's (Audi, VW, MB) and here in States I also tow ATV's on trailer that makes me want the TDI. I just did 3500 miles round trip from Kansas to Utah to Moab to Utah to Kansas and for such long trips we do several times a year, to me TDI is only way to go. 

By fuel book I keep from every fill-ups I do to Audi, the Utah trip math is 3500 miles / 214 gallons = 16.2 mpg trailering all the time and with heavy foot (manually on lower gear to stay on torque band and keep the speed while climbed up the Rockies and during heavy head wind)

I had Dodge Ram Mega Cab 4x4 with Cummins diesel but that is meant for huge trailers as its mileage becomes beneficial when towing a tank.

If Audi would import Q5 with 3.0L TDI then I would stick with the brand and get one with solid roof and call it groovy 

Will not happen so I will come back to VW and start drooling after 2011 as it haves better mileage than 2010 with transfercase.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

No intentions to hijack J-Tec's thread....


Anyways, I did stop by at VW dealer near by, whom weren't much interested and wanted to sell me 2010 black TDI. I don't need transfercase and such off-road also at my Audi/VW dealer who was interested. They doesn't know the US prices yet though...

For giggles I went to Germany web site and compared Audi Q5 and 2011 Touareg 4motion TDI (no transfercase) Euro prices and then compared Germany Q5 to USA Q5 prices to see the price difference.

Roughly it seems base models would be around $40k to 45k.

If it stays in this range then I will order Touareg TDI. If gets closer to 50k then I will order new Q5 gasser with solid roof.

Mine gets beaten up a bit too fast, Q5 is just 14 months old and I already have 35000 miles on it...

Oh well, we live this crappy life only once so enjoy while we can


----------



## silVeR6 (Dec 1, 1999)

*part number for those rims*

do you have the part number and pricing for those rims? 

thanks!


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

silVeR6 said:


> do you have the part number and pricing for those rims?
> 
> thanks!


They are called "Pikes Peak" 9J x 20 with 275/45 tires. Option is prices in Germany at EUR 2.810. I couldn't find the part number, sorry.


----------



## silVeR6 (Dec 1, 1999)

Thanks for the prompt reply!

had that car for a day and I have to agree....its a torque monster! 

can I order that set for 2,810 directly from germany?


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

OP, I'm guessing you work for VAG...you guys need other people to drive your cars around and do some R&D? :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

silVeR6 said:


> can I order that set for 2,810 directly from germany?



Plus shipping and duty.


----------



## silVeR6 (Dec 1, 1999)

spockcat said:


> Plus shipping and duty.


how do I make that order?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

silVeR6 said:


> how do I make that order?


Find a dealer in Germany who will work with you to ship them to you.


----------

